# blowing fuses



## starbuck (Mar 17, 2019)

Hi all Starbuck here from Maryborough qld. being a newbie to these forums I need some advice. recently I bought a 2004 nissan xtrail from a neighbour. As the car had been owned by an elderly couple I knew it,s history. so far it,s been great and I,ve had no issues until Friday.
After driving out to a friends place about 15kms from town, I noticed the fan wasn,t blowing any air though the a/c was working. 
replaced the fuse which had blown. started the car and as soon as I turned the fan on the fuse blew. replaced it again but same thing but I did notice that the last fuse seems to have melted. turned off the a/c replaced fuse and started the fan, straight away the fuse blew. as I don,t have a manual would anyone know why the fuse keeps blowing?? the previous owners did have the fan replaced after the same thing occurred with them. why the fuse keeps blowing has me stumped?? any ideas please


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I m no electricity specialist, but i would test the wires through. 
Did the motor seize before it was replaced?
Does the replacement motor turn freely? Was it connected correctly?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Since the fuse doesn't blow until you turn on the blower fan, I would suspect the blower fan. Just because it's been recently replaced, doesn't necessarily means it is good, especially if it's an aftermarket part. Unplug the blower motor, replace the fuse, turn the ignition "on" and turn the fan "on." If the fuse doesn't blow, chances are you need to replace the blower motor.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Here is a link to the manual for your 2004

https://ownersmanuals2.com/make/nissan/x-trail-2004-4145

I am wondering if a bad blower motor resistor or amplifier could cause that issue, though usually, they cause the fan to only operate at high speed, or not at all, and it does not blow the fuse.

Otherwise, I guess you need to check to see if any wiring got damaged during the original repair. Maybe there is a downside to buying the cheapest aftermarket blower motor you can find on eBay if that is what it was, but I have never seen anyone posting here about buying a bad one so I have no idea how likely that is. Good luck tracking down the issue. Let us know what you learn.


----------



## crickleymal (Apr 15, 2019)

quadraria10 said:


> I am wondering if a bad blower motor resistor or amplifier could cause that issue, though usually, they cause the fan to only operate at high speed, or not at all, and it does not blow the fuse.
> 
> Otherwise, I guess you need to check to see if any wiring got damaged during the original repair. Maybe there is a downside to buying the cheapest aftermarket blower motor you can find on eBay if that is what it was, but I have never seen anyone posting here about buying a bad one so I have no idea how likely that is. Good luck tracking down the issue. Let us know what you learn.


I've replaced resistor PCBs and motors before now on a Micra for exactly that fault. Just lubing the motor with some thin oil can help at least temporarily.


----------

